# Cung Le bleeds his foot and WTF IS GOING ON WITH HIS TOE!



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

That toe isnt the current foot injury he is talking about is it??? im guessing it is not.

But how does that happen to a mans toe??? I thought if a toe is going to heal up that way that the doctors break it themselves and straighten it out so it doesn't heal back all crooked. (My friend had to do that to his ankle/foot.)

Iv never noticed it during his fights.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Holy shit that toe O.O I just want to like crank it and snap it back into place T.T that looks awful.

Anyways, I'm kinda confused on if he was just acting when it was going on. I don't think a fighter would complain that much with a little needle poking his skin like that.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Azumo said:


> *Holy shit that toe O*


*


Oh GOD yes. I want to snap that shyt back in place too. That was NASTY! Way worse than his injured ankle.*


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Dat toe.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Azumo said:


> I don't think a fighter would complain that much with a little needle poking his skin like that.


I fecking hate needles. I just don't know what is worse: needles or green peas...


----------



## Aiken (May 3, 2010)

looks like he has a severe bunion - I know women (some not that old) who's feet look very similar.

If you want to see really nasty examples - google image "bunion"


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Iv never noticed it during his fights.



It was there, just looking over some old fights.

Left foot

Edit: horrible.....


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Must be from slamming his feet into hard things repeatedly. Like the extra bone u get on yer shins.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

And while I was googling about Cung Le's toe...somehow or rather it led me to Miguel Torres's student's toe.

*WARNING: EXTREMELY GRAPHIC IMAGE. *




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

OHKO said:


> And while I was googling about Cung Le's toe...somehow or rather it led me to Miguel Torres's student's toe.
> 
> *WARNING: EXTREMELY GRAPHIC IMAGE. *
> 
> ...


I think I'm gonna just stop kicking for awhile. :thumbsup:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Damn that must hurt like hell. Picture above not the needle pricks lol.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

OHKO said:


> And while I was googling about Cung Le's toe...somehow or rather it led me to Miguel Torres's student's toe.
> 
> *WARNING: EXTREMELY GRAPHIC IMAGE. *
> 
> ...


Damm, that warning is not strong enough for that kind of pic.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Why did I just look at that again... lol


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I'm just not gonna look.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> *I fecking hate needles*. I just don't know what is worse: needles or green peas...


Me too and i've gotten shots on my feet, inside the mouth, nose, hands.. :confused05:

Green peas are good for you and are absolutely delicious however.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Azumo said:


> I think I'm gonna just stop kicking for awhile. :thumbsup:


That shit happens wrestling, ive felt my toe go back a few times....


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

OHKO said:


> And while I was googling about Cung Le's toe...somehow or rather it led me to Miguel Torres's student's toe.
> 
> *WARNING: EXTREMELY GRAPHIC IMAGE. *
> 
> ...


Is there something wrong with me because i didnt even flinch when i saw that. Instead i started to analyze it thoroughly.

Iv had my knee cap pop out once and it went to the right of my knee. That and a broken front tooth i got while face planting during a game of hockey are my two worst injuries.

I wonder who on this forum has the worst injury. Pain wise and looks wise.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Is there something wrong with me because i didnt even flinch when i saw that. Instead i started to analyze it thoroughly.
> 
> Iv had my knee cap pop out once and it went to the right of my knee. That and a broken front tooth i got while face planting during a game of hockey are my two worst injuries.
> 
> I wonder who on this forum has the worst injury. Pain wise and looks wise.


I didn't really flinch either, just never seen something like that and had no idea what to expect. Guess that is why I just looked at it yet again lol... I am guessing that would be a nasty injury to heal from, probably bordering on amputation.

My worst injury was a snapped femur. It stayed in the skin and didn't even hurt that bad though, except for the railway tracks into town, I remember those so they must have hurt lol.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

420atalon said:


> I didn't really flinch either, just never seen something like that and had no idea what to expect. Guess that is why I just looked at it yet again lol... I am guessing that would be a nasty injury to heal from, probably bordering on amputation.
> 
> My worst injury was a snapped femur. It stayed in the skin and didn't even hurt that bad though, except for the railway tracks into town, I remember those so they must have hurt lol.


Yeah that really must have been crazy to heal from. Im sure the ride to the hospital wasnt fun. I would have been way too worried to be taking pictures of it.


Haha that reminds me when i broke my collarbone wrestling with my much bigger friend outback of the restaurant we used to work in. Collarbone break is extremely painful but what made it worse is that he isnt one of those compassionate friends. So when he was driving me to the hospital he was hitting all the speed bumps and turns as fast as possible. He would also do hard break stops. Every time he ran over a speed bump i would scream out in pain haha.

Good times... :sad01:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

collarbone breaks are supposed to be the least painful break. I've seen maybe 5 people get it, 3 of them didn't even know their collarbone was broken. The most painful is supposed to be the heel of your foot (according to a doctor), I bruised the bone on my heel and the doctor said it probably felt like it was broken due to its nature of being the most painful bone to break.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

rabakill said:


> collarbone breaks are supposed to be the least painful break. I've seen maybe 5 people get it, 3 of them didn't even know their collarbone was broken. The most painful is supposed to be the heel of your foot (according to a doctor), I bruised the bone on my heel and the doctor said it probably felt like it was broken due to its nature of being the most painful bone to break.


Not true. A collarbone fracture doesn't hurt bad, even a collarbone dislocation doesn't hurt too bad, gave my cousin one of each at the same time... A true collarbone break is very painful and hard to deal with though, my uncle for one will attest to this.

As for your heel, bruised bones anywhere hurt like hell. Being on your heel it would hurt a lot just because of the constant pressure it is under.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Fairly positive it's a bad case of bunions.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Not true. A collarbone fracture doesn't hurt bad, even a collarbone dislocation doesn't hurt too bad, gave my cousin one of each at the same time... A true collarbone break is very painful and hard to deal with though, my uncle for one will attest to this.
> 
> As for your heel, bruised bones anywhere hurt like hell. Being on your heel it would hurt a lot just because of the constant pressure it is under.


this post just... not worth the time


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

rabakill said:


> this post just... not worth the time


And yet you took the time to write this crap...

Anyone that has had a clean collarbone break will tell you it is severely painful. I guarantee from your comment that your buddies only had fractures or maybe a minor break.

A broken collarbone is similar broken ribs, you have trouble sitting, sleeping and can't lift anything and it takes weeks to be able to recover to the point of being able to do even minor work. I believe my uncle broke his in 2 places when he did it and it laid him up for a long time.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

funny that 3 people who had a clean break playing hockey didn't know it was broken, but I guess your uncles case with 2 breaks settles everything. Settle down bud, you don't know everything


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a bigger dick than all of you.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I have a bigger dick than all of you.


*cough*


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

rabakill said:


> funny that 3 people who had a clean break playing hockey didn't know it was broken, but I guess your uncles case with 2 breaks settles everything. Settle down bud, you don't know everything


I don't know everything but I do know your previous post in which you stated "collarbone breaks are supposed to be the least painful break" is a bunch of horse shit and that is why I called it out... 

Maybe there are instances that it doesn't hurt like hell but there are instances where it is extremely painful and I personally know 2 people that will back that statement up... Not to mention the thousands more you can find on google...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

rabakill said:


> collarbone breaks are supposed to be the least painful break. I've seen maybe 5 people get it, 3 of them didn't even know their collarbone was broken. The most painful is supposed to be the heel of your foot (according to a doctor), I bruised the bone on my heel and the doctor said it probably felt like it was broken due to its nature of being the most painful bone to break.


Funny thing is the doctor said the exact opposite to me. She actually told me most people cant even fall sleep due to the pain.

That said i got bunch of pain killers so i didnt struggle too much.




420atalon said:


> I don't know everything but I do know your previous post in which you stated "collarbone breaks are supposed to be the least painful break" is a bunch of horse shit and that is why I called it out...
> 
> Maybe there are instances that it doesn't hurt like hell but there are instances where it is extremely painful and I personally know 2 people that will back that statement up... Not to mention the thousands more you can find on google...



Yeah i just did a google search too and everyone literally said they are very painful. A bunch of them even said they had to sleep sitting in a chair for the first 4 weeks.

Rabakill probably has friends who exaggerated the injuries and then claim it didnt even hurt them. Like if their hands puff up "Dude i broke my hand" and it isnt even close to being broke lol. Iv seen plenty of them in my life time.





rabakill said:


> funny that 3 people who had a clean break playing hockey didn't know it was broken, but I guess your uncles case with 2 breaks settles everything. Settle down bud, you don't know everything


If the snapping sound or the fact that whenever they move their arms the very sharp pain of 2 bones grinding together didnt tip them off. Then... uhh... something is very wrong there.


----------

